# Restoration project? Got Chrome?



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you have a project in which you are needing chrome work applied, you must watch this video! This is pretty darn and cool super easy...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-1cTpSZ1l8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> If you have a project in which you are needing chrome work applied, you must watch this video! This is pretty darn and cool super easy...... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A-1cTpSZ1l8&feature=youtu.be


This is something that I've heard about. One guy is trying to do it 'commercially' here. He tried to do a 48 Chevy bumper for a guy. FAIL!! It could be anything, but I had better results with 'A Touch of silver' spray cans and some clear.

Since I have a 'trillion' pieces of chrome that needs work, I will be following this and possibly getting 'involved'. Thanks, TB!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cublover said:


> One guy is trying to do it 'commercially' here. He tried to do a 48 Chevy bumper for a guy. FAIL!! Thanks, TB!!


 Yeah, but did he have this guys accent? That's probably why he failed!:lmao:


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Ive seen that before - some company in california has this elaborate setup its not quite as easy as they say it is - its a multi step process that takes a while to finish.

Anyone can buy a kit to paint stuff : http://www.kustomrides.com/chrome-paint-kit-car-truck.html


----------

